# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  March Break in the Sun ... Book Now or Later ?

## lifeonlake

Three of us 2 adults 1 child are looking to find the sun on March Break. Preferred desinations are Curacao or Aruba .... So far the best packages (AI) are ~ $4500 all in. I know the chances of flights selling out if I wait, but typically is there any benefit from booking early (other than a guaranteed room/flight) ?Also, any feedback on Breezes Curacao or Sunpree Aruba ?Cheers

----------

